# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Other security software  >  ESET System Inspector (Check your memory, config, drivers, process & more)

## Ultima Weapon

*ESET SysInspector*


      ESET SysInspector is an application that thoroughly inspects your computer and displays gathered data  in comprehensive way. Information like installed drivers and applications, network connections or important registry entries can help you to investigate suspicious system behavior be it due to software or hardware incompatibility or malware infection.


It divides various types of information into several basic sections called nodes. If available you may find additional details by expanding each node into its subnodes. To open or collapse node just double-click the name of the node or alternatively click or next to the name of the node. As you browse through tree structure of nodes and subnodes in Navigation Window you may find various details for each node shown in Description Window. If you browse through items in Description Window additional details for each item may be displayed in Details Window.

Following are descriptions for main nodes in Navigation Window and related information in Description and Details Windows.

Running Processes
This node contains information about applications and processes running at the time of generating the report. In Description Window you may find additional details for each process like dynamic libraries used by the process and its location in the system, name of the vendor, risk level of the file etc.

Detail Window contains additional information for item selected in Description Window like size of the file or its hash.

Network Connections
Description Window contains list of processes and applications communicating over the network using protocol selected in Navigation window (TCP or UDP) along with remote address where the application is connected to. You can check DNS assigning IP addresses.

Detail Window contains additional information for each process selected in Description Window like size of the file or its hash.

Important Registry Entries
Contains list of selected registry entries which are often related to various problems with your system like those specifying programs running after start of the computer or browser helper objects (BHO) etc.

In description window you may find which files are related to specific registry entry. You may see further details for such file in Details Window.

Services
Description Window Contains list of files registered as Windows Services. You may check the way the service is set to start along with specific details for the file in Details Window.

Drivers
List of drivers installed in the system.

Critical files
Description window displays content of critical files related to Microsoft Windows operating system.

System information
Contains detailed information about hardware and software along with information about set environmental variables and user rights.

File details
List of important system files and files in Program Files folder. Additional information specific for the file can be found in Description and Details Windows.

*DOWNLOAD*

EN 32 bit => http://download1.eset.com/download/s...sInspector.exe

EN 64 bit => http://download1.eset.com/download/s...sInspector.exe

----------


## Sjoeii

Funny program. About the same system Kaspersky uses

----------


## XP user

> Funny program.


Well, I don't think it's so funny.  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy: 
When I clicked on the program, it made a connection to remote address 0.0.0.0 port 80 to check its database, which is the proxy I locked IE with. Do these guys never learn?!?

Paul

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Well, I don't think it's so funny.   
> When I clicked on the program, it made a connection to remote address 0.0.0.0 port 80 to check its database, which is the proxy I locked IE with. Do these guys never learn?!?
> 
> Paul


Can I request a link for Kaspersky System Analyser pls?  

So you mean it has sort of hidden data sending that is what you mean??
Is your privacy compromised then?

----------


## MAPKOBKA^^

Kaspersky uses AVZ to analyse the system.... its new technology integrated into V8  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> So you mean it has sort of hidden data sending that is what you mean??
> Is your privacy compromised then?


No, No! That's not what I mean!
They just check my computer and obviously want to look in their database to verify if the files are legitimate. But in order to do that, they have to go home. What I don't understand is that renowned  security companies like ESET still use IE connection settings to do that. Why don't they use the *default* browser or a separate independent connection?!

Paul

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> No, No! That's not what I mean!
> They just check my computer and obviously want to look in their database to verify if the files are legitimate. But in order to do that, they have to go home. What I don't understand is that renowned  security companies like ESET still use IE connection settings to do that. Why don't they use the *default* browser or a separate independent connection?!
> 
> Paul


Guess they must be old fashioned or like internet explorer a lot or either not a big fan of alternative browsers. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sjoeii

> Can I request a link for Kaspersky System Analyser pls?  
> 
> So you mean it has sort of hidden data sending that is what you mean??
> Is your privacy compromised then?


Ultima

It's an online tool
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=915

----------

